# Differences in Tarmac SL4 Pro & S Works SL4



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys I've been shopping around and have pretty much decided on an SL4 Tarmac Pro w/ Red to replace my Blue RD1 w/ 105.

All of the ride reports and pseudo reviews I've read have been on the S Works SL4. Does anyone know what the differences will be between the Pro and S Works models?


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi KiloRH

I have decided ont he same bike, may I just say awesome colour scheme!!

Main differences are in the frame and the carbon fibre. I dont know the techinical wording but I am sure someone will chime in soon, but will give it a go as I understand it.

Sworks frame uses a carbon lay up proccess that comes out slighlty stronger and lighter than the proccess used on the Pro. 

This means that the Sworks frame is slightly lighter and stiffer than the pro, by how much it would be marginal.

If like me you are coming form a low end Carbon or in my case Aluminium bike I would highly dought you could tell the difference. Dont get me wrong I would love to have an SWorks, but the Pro is just at the perfect price point to make the jump too and as specialized have stated it is actually lighter and stiffer than the previous SL3 Sworks so awesome value!!

The only thing I hate about it is I have to wait another 6 to 8 weeks before it hits the stores!!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

<speculation>In terms of the frame, the S-Works has the 11r carbon while the Pro has 10r. </speculation>This translates to slightly lighter, slightly stiffer and slightly improved ride for the S-Works. However, the difference seems to have been narrowing as we have gone through the generations from SL to SL-4. The S-Works does have magic S-Works pixie dust that is hand-applied by maidens in the Specialized Taiwanese factory. You just don't get that attention to detail on the Pro. 

Functionally, the frames are basically the same and you need to be a discerning rider to tell them apart (assuming the build and wheels were identical in your test run). The only functional difference is (probably) that the Pro is standard BB only, and the S-Works is either standard BB or OSBB depending on the model. I have not seen the line-up so I could be wrong on that.

Here's the simple way to decide between them. If you want the ultimate Tarmac and/or money is no object, get the S-Works. If you want to save some beans, get the Pro. Either way you will not be disappointed.

As for the rest of the bike build, I have not really looked into it and tend not to bother until I can compare the specs side-by-side on the Specialized web-site. Obviously the S-Works will get higher end components, top-shelf grouppo, S-Works controls, and usually much nicer wheels, but at a significant price premium.

One thing I have noticed watching amateur races in the SF Bay Area - there are a lot of S-Works bikes being raced around here.


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm notmconsidering the s works, I've got my mind made up on the pro. I was more wondering how much I could take out of the s works reviews I've seen so far In comparison to the pro frame I'll end up with.


And wildcard...I agree the paint scheme is sickkk...maybe the best looking I've seen specialized do yet. Can't wait to get it! My LBS gave me early august availability for a 54..so I'm hoping it's a little sooner than 6-8 weeks!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Where can i check the SL4 colors for frame only? does anyone know.

thanks


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

All the specialized dealers have pictures of all the 12s that are early release. Check the "some 2012 pics" thread too. The matte black with sram and white/red dura ace models will be available as a frameset.


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

really like the new SL4


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have become a specialized fan the last few years. Their frames are amazing in every aspect. I picked the 2011 pro over the S works and I have no complaints.
With that said, I ordered a 2012 pro frame a few weeks back. My LBS called last week to inform me of the new price. $3000.00.that is just outrageous. The increased their price from $2100 in 2011 to 3000 in 2012. There is no way the sl4 is $900.00 better than the sl3.
So, specialized just lost a customer. I can get another brand with the same characteristics for less.I rode the new Focus Izalco and I was very impressed. I will let you know what I ended up with.

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

veloci1 said:


> $3000.00.that is just outrageous.


That is very steep. One might as well get the S-Works frame, unless they've pushed that up to $4000.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

No pricing for the S works yet. I am sure it will be close to $4000' if not $4000.
They increased the Venge from $3800 to $4400.
I do not know what they are thinking about at Specialized. But, we will find out.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

veloci1 said:


> No pricing for the S works yet. I am sure it will be close to $4000' if not $4000.
> They increased the Venge from $3800 to $4400.
> I do not know what they are thinking about at Specialized. But, we will find out.


ouch!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

veloci1 said:


> I have become a specialized fan the last few years. Their frames are amazing in every aspect. I picked the 2011 pro over the S works and I have no complaints.
> With that said, I ordered a 2012 pro frame a few weeks back. My LBS called last week to inform me of the new price. $3000.00.that is just outrageous. The increased their price from $2100 in 2011 to 3000 in 2012. There is no way the sl4 is $900.00 better than the sl3.
> So, specialized just lost a customer. I can get another brand with the same characteristics for less.I rode the new Focus Izalco and I was very impressed. I will let you know what I ended up with.
> 
> Just my .02 cents.


You might consider that the SL3 is still around for 2012 at $2100. The SL4 is pretty significantly different in production methods, so the cost may be justified.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

veloci1 said:


> No pricing for the S works yet. I am sure it will be close to $4000' if not $4000.
> They increased the Venge from $3800 to $4400.
> I do not know what they are thinking about at Specialized. But, we will find out.


The actual floor price will remain at $3800. The $4400 is the advertised MSRP, not the selling price in most stores. The bike never really changed price.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> You might consider that the SL3 is still around for 2012 at $2100. The SL4 is pretty significantly different in production methods, so the cost may be justified.


I'm not following you. Are you saying that for 2012 Specialized is offering both an SL3 and SL4 Tarmac Pro?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> I'm not following you. Are you saying that for 2012 Specialized is offering both an SL3 and SL4 Tarmac Pro?


They are offering an Expert SL3 frameset (identical to this year's Pro, other than color) and Expert SL3 bike this year, in addition to the Pro SL4. The SL3 frame will retail for $2000. Hope that cleared it up. Sorry to be confusing.:blush2:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> They are offering an Expert SL3 frameset (identical to this year's Pro, other than color) and Expert SL3 bike this year, in addition to the Pro SL4. The SL3 frame will retail for $2000. Hope that cleared it up. Sorry to be confusing.:blush2:


Ah, gotcha. I was going to ask if the Expert was going to be offered as a frameset, because given what you've previously posted that (IMO) would make good business sense. 

BTW, no need for apologies. I (for one) appreciate your valuable input here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

pdainsworth said:


> You might consider that the SL3 is still around for 2012 at $2100. The SL4 is pretty significantly different in production methods, so the cost may be justified.


I'm sure it will be justified by someone!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> They are offering an Expert SL3 frameset (identical to this year's Pro, other than color) and Expert SL3 bike this year, in addition to the Pro SL4. The SL3 frame will retail for $2000. Hope that cleared it up. Sorry to be confusing.:blush2:


Thanks, that changes thing somewhat. It will be interesting to see if the SL4 Pro is an SL4 S-Works frame in all but name which would justify the new pricing. In particular, do you know if it is 10r or 11r carbon? It is a good thing to introduce the Expert SL3 frame-set for those not yet ready to jump to internal cable routing.


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

I believe the S Works SL4 will be 11r and the SL4 Pro will be 10r. I can't recall where I read that though.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

KiloRH said:


> I believe the S Works SL4 will be 11r and the SL4 Pro will be 10r. I can't recall where I read that though.


Possibly you read my uninformed speculation in comment #3 of this thread!

What seems to have happened is that Specialized were "forced" to push the new SL4 frame down to Pro level because of the arrival of Ui2 and the need to have internal routing. This would be ahead of their usual trickle-down of frame technology, leading to a price hike to the Pro frame-set and the introduction of the Expert frame-set, so the question now is how much did they differentiate the SL4 Pro from the SL4 S-Works. I would guess same SL4 mould as the S-Works and 10r carbon for the Pro, but that doesn't sound like enough to me to justify the $800-900 price hike. Just a couple of years back, the Pro frame-set was just $1900.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

KiloRH said:


> I believe the S Works SL4 will be 11r and the SL4 Pro will be 10r. I can't recall where I read that though.


That is true. Pro is still 10r, while S-Works is 11r. Justified or not, I guess the pricing just is what it is.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

pdainsworth said:


> That is true. Pro is still 10r, while S-Works is 11r. Justified or not, I guess the pricing just is what it is.


I'm riding an SL2 S Works Roubaix which is 10r carbon. I rode the Pro 9r carbon which was pretty good too. I just bought the frame rather than a whole bike but the Pro at the time was very good.

Honestly, it's getting a little ridiculous. I know they have to keep improving but $800 more is a large price for a tiny benefit.

I'll just have to take a SL4 off someones hands when they dump it on E bay after riding 50 miles.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Chris-X said:


> I'm riding an SL2 S Works Roubaix which is 10r carbon. I rode the Pro 9r carbon which was pretty good too. I just bought the frame rather than a whole bike but the Pro at the time was very good.
> 
> Honestly, it's getting a little ridiculous. I know they have to keep improving but $800 more is a large price for a tiny benefit.
> 
> I'll just have to take a SL4 off someones hands when they dump it on E bay after riding 50 miles.


i bought a SL3 s-works frame last year and at I thought a reasonable price and would consider a SL4 s-works upgrade this year at that same price but not with what is looking like a $1K price increase


----------



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just different types of carbon fibers only, 10r vs 11r and McLaren Venge uses 12r!


----------



## blaronn (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like the new Tarmacs are on the Specialized site now. Maybe some bugs though as the S-Works SL4 frameset (11r carbon) and the Pro SL4 frameset (10r carbon) are both listed at $3,000. Anyone know the correct numbers? (assuming this is wrong) I figured the Pro SL4 would have been in the $2,300 ballpark.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

blaronn said:


> Looks like the new Tarmacs are on the Specialized site now. Maybe some bugs though as the S-Works SL4 frameset (11r carbon) and the Pro SL4 frameset (10r carbon) are both listed at $3,000. Anyone know the correct numbers? (assuming this is wrong) I figured the Pro SL4 would have been in the $2,300 ballpark.


The SWorks SL4 frameset should be in the $3900 ballpark - that's how much the SWorks Roubaix sells for. Based on what has been said previously, I believe that the Pro frameset price at $3000 is accurate. An Expert SL3 frameset at the ~$2200 price point was previously mentioned but is not (yet?) on the site.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Anybody know what SL4 Pro framesets are going for after discounts?
I am considering selling my SL3 S-Works because I want to upgrade to Ultegra Di2 and would prefer internal cable routing. I am afraid the external cable routing on my SL3 will look like a kludge.


----------

